# LAUFA  DA Pre-Tryouts



## ferbert (Jun 15, 2018)

Los Angeles United Futbol Academy (LAUFA) is preparing for its annual tryouts, looking for talented players interested to play at the highest level of soccer in the nation (*DA*- Development Academy).
Tryouts will be held at the end of the month (Jun-30). As every year, and due to the volume of players attending during that day. We will be accepting a certain number of players prior to the official tryouts, during these coming weeks *(appointment only)*
Please, emails us if you are interested.

Los Angeles United Futbol Academy (LAUFA) se esta preparando para sus pruebas anuales en busca de jugadores talentosos, interesados en jugar en el nivel mas alto de futbol en pais DA- Development Academy.
Las pruebas se llevaran a cabo a final de este mes (Jun-30). Como todos los años y dado al volumne de jugadores que asisten en ese dia y para asegurar una mejor evualcion de sus hijos. Estaremos agendando (por cita solamente) cierto numero de jugadores durante las semanas previas al dia de prueba (tryout). 
Interesados, favor de escribirnos al correo electronico debajo.

goalkeeper05@icloud.com


----------

